
The Horrible Fact About How 37 Banks Became 4 in Just 2 Decades - momentmaker
https://realitieswatch.com/the-horrible-fact-about-how-37-banks-became-4-in-just-2-decades/
======
osullivj
There are at least two banks missing from the JP Morgan Chase ancestor chart
in this article: Manny Hanny [1] and Fleming [2]. Disclosure: I was a permie
at Chase 97-2000, JP contractor 2002-3, and JP permie 2010-12.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manufacturers_Hanover_Corporat...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manufacturers_Hanover_Corporation)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Fleming_%26_Co.#Sale_to...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Fleming_%26_Co.#Sale_to_Chase)

